

Tweety – predicts your next tweet from your Twitter handle - black-perl
https://github.com/black-perl/tweety

======
ubertaco
> "to delete my memories of how ux"

> "hogan is being interviewed and talking about how "snake people" act are
> normally just lazy writing. they"

....yeah, I think it could use some work. It looks like it's just grabbing the
middle of an entire random tweet from my timeline, then sprinkling arbitrary
words around.

~~~
black-perl
Yeah, actually it makes a markov chain of words from your past tweets. And
then at random generate a bunch of seed words, then a chain propagation
occurs.

So, using it 4,5 times may lead you to a better tweet. Some UI improvements
can be made to see these tweets on the fly.

Also, you should have a good set of tweets too.

